# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  who has crazy dreams when you sleep after rolling

## stnicka

i do, they are the craziest dreams and they alway involve the person i just rolled with

----------


## Lseadragon

Rolling how? In a Zorb?

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

I believe he meant the use of ecstasy. At least that what I've known the term rolling is used for. 
And yeah, usually when I go to bed after rolling, I close my eyes and have extremely vivid and powerful thought processes and images in my minds eye, sometimes non deliberatly WILDing my way into a dream (though with no awareness of it beign a dream, due to the fact that I dind't know abotu lucid dreaming back then)

I think it's cause your mind races and you're so emotional. Plus your body is in such a comfortable and pleasant mood, it makes relaxatio really easy, explaining the WILDING thing. relaxatio plus a racing mind is a winnign combo for that.

----------


## stnicka

> I believe he meant the use of ecstasy. At least that what I've known the term rolling is used for. 
> And yeah, usually when I go to bed after rolling, I close my eyes and have extremely vivid and powerful thought processes and images in my minds eye, sometimes non deliberatly WILDing my way into a dream (though with no awareness of it beign a dream, due to the fact that I dind't know abotu lucid dreaming back then)
> 
> I think it's cause your mind races and you're so emotional. Plus your body is in such a comfortable and pleasant mood, it makes relaxatio really easy, explaining the WILDING thing. relaxatio plus a racing mind is a winnign combo for that.



yeah thats what i meant, last time i dreamnt what happened the morning after i rolled

----------


## Hermes|

I love dreams after i roll but theyre usually scarry as shit or about sex..

----------


## nina

I think rolling is what opened up my brain to becoming a natural lucid dreamer.  :smiley: 

I had never heard of or had a lucid dream before experiencing one just a few weeks after my first MDMA trip. I've been lucid dreaming on and off naturally ever since then.

----------


## Hermes|

> I think rolling is what opened up my brain to becoming a natural lucid dreamer. 
> 
> I had never heard of or had a lucid dream before experiencing one just a few weeks after my first MDMA trip. I've been lucid dreaming on and off naturally ever since then.



Im in the same boat you are. ::bowdown::

----------


## nina

> Im in the same boat you are.



Interesting. I wonder if this is a common thing?

----------


## Speesh

Makes sense to me; MDMA, LSD, Psilocybin, Mescaline, all that good stuff causes a shift of consciousness that involves a dramatic increase of Dopamine D2 receptor binding in the brain, and more overall awareness (in waking life and sleep) as a result. I for one believe that there's a strong correlation between Dopamine and lucidity/vividness. 

I should note weed doesn't doesn't affect the dopaminergic pathways like the others do, and personally I find that it kills my recall for the most part. Don't lump it in with the harder ones when it comes to dreaming. Though I've heard it actually helps for some people so I guess it has a very subjective effect.

----------


## stnicka

you think it would kill your ability to dream because it drains your melatonin

----------


## Folqueraine

::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  I had no idea so many people did drugs here.

----------


## dtc119

^^^Rofl. Yeah. Rolling rules. I can't really say I've noticed an effect on my dreams. I've probably rolled 6 times too. It's always a deep sleep though.

----------


## stnicka

> I had no idea so many people did drugs here.



this is more of a drug forum to me than anything haha
even though its always in relation to dreaming somehow

----------


## Speesh

They're all altered states when it comes down to it.

----------


## Folqueraine

@ Speesh: Dreaming and drugs? Agreed. But one is naturally induced, while the others require forcing possibly harmful chemicals into your body. Lucid Dreaming is, as I see it, THE most powerful drug. Resorting to other drugs seem like a failure to me - I'm aware this isn't the point of this thread so I won't dwelve into this any longer.

----------


## stnicka

> @ Speesh: Dreaming and drugs? Agreed. But one is naturally induced, while the others require forcing possibly harmful chemicals into your body. Lucid Dreaming is, as I see it, THE most powerful drug. Resorting to other drugs seem like a failure to me - I'm aware this isn't the point of this thread so I won't dwelve into this any longer.



DMT, is the dream drug its in your head already

i want some real bad

----------


## Felixplore

> @ Speesh: Dreaming and drugs? Agreed. But one is naturally induced, while the others require forcing possibly harmful chemicals into your body. Lucid Dreaming is, as I see it, THE most powerful drug. Resorting to other drugs seem like a failure to me - I'm aware this isn't the point of this thread so I won't dwelve into this any longer.



If you mean resorting to other drugs to try and copy the lucid dream state is a failure then i agree, as the state lucid dreaming can put you in is only  acheived by lucid dreaming. But using other drugs to explore different states of awareness, cause thats all they really do, is not a failure to me but more like an adventure and ways to learn new things. Do you remember how good you felt when you had your first lucid dream...that was just you in a different state of awareness. I agree with you on how its naturally induced and is safer but there is a lot to learn from other states of awareness as well...probabaly because their different to each other. I will admit some 'states of awareness' are more harmful than others and people should always know what their doing before jumping in.

Back on to the thread topic.
I havent rolled for years and cant remember my dreams the night after, but psilocybin mushrooms and DMT have given me some vivid and crazy dreams the night after.

----------


## stnicka

i just remeber of the couple time i have afterwards when i fell into the sleep on the come down i had good dreams, the 2nd time i even dreamed what happened the next morning

----------


## DpsBob

Come on, guys.


Rolling produces a MASSIVE rush of serotonin; it's responsible for 99.9% of the subjective effects.

Why do you think vitamin b6 causes vivid dreams? It catalyzes the production of 5-htp into serotonin.

MDMA actually releases serotonin, but in much, MUCH greater magnitudes. This is why is causes extremely vivid post-use dreams.

The dopamine counterpart, in my opinion, shouldn't be responsible for much of the effect, unless your MDMA is adulterated with amphetamine in which case there'd be a lot more dopamine in your system than as with regular MDMA.

----------


## Peel

> DMT, is the dream drug its in your head already
> 
> i want some real bad



I don't think DMT is the only chemical that is involved in dreams. I think it is only one of them (if at all, though it probably is at least mildly involved). 

Never tried any DeMiTri, but from the stories I've heard, the experiences are nothing like dreaming... If DMT is involved at all in dreams, then there must be other neurochemicals involved too, since I'm pretty sure DMT trips for the most part don't reflect normal, lifelike experiences like dreams do (not to say there isn't a strong connection with real life in DMT experiences, but I assume that the textural quality of the visuals are very different from the lifelike textural quality in dreams). If DMT is involved, then there must be some other thing(s) there that cause(s) dreams to not be something so utterly different from waking life, and instead be something that we often mistake as waking life because of the similarities.

I don't think that the answer is simply that dreams are just a very low dose of DMT, because from what I've read, a low dose of DMT still has no such effect.

What an interesting chemical though...

----------


## Lucid fanatic

> I had no idea so many people did drugs here.



Ha yeah i'm unpleasantly suprised  :tongue2:

----------


## Sinaeps

> I don't think DMT is the only chemical that is involved in dreams. I think it is only one of them (if at all, though it probably is at least mildly involved). 
> 
> Never tried any DeMiTri, but from the stories I've heard, the experiences are nothing like dreaming...



A friend who tried Ayahuasca (traditional brew containing DMT with an MAOI) told me his trip had similarities with dreams. Apparently, hallucinations witnessed while tripping on DMT appear as natural and the person doesn't question their existence. I'm not very knowledgeable about it and have no experience with it either, though.

----------


## Idolfan

> I had no idea so many people did drugs here.



It's DreamViews...

I once dreamed a wasp flew into my ear and it was scary as shit. I thought it was because I had smoked a lot of weed, but then I remembered that it was in the dream that I had smoked the weed, giving me a dreamhigh.

Drug experiences in dreams can be very vivid, so some people experiment with everything so that they have a safe assortment of highs to invoke at any dreaming point!

----------

